# Labs are in, LDN questions



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

My recent labs were:

Hi, Sorry it's taken me so long to respond. I haven't gotten any recent antibody lab work, but I will be in a few months. At the moment (01/09/2013) my labs are as follows:

T4, Free 0.9 (range 0.8-1.8)

T3, Total 82 (range 76-181)

TSH, 3rd Generation 1.82 (range wasn't listed, but test done with Quest Diagnostics

TSI 260 (range <140% baseline H) This test was done in early 2012, haven't had this retested yet

TPOA (I think that is correct) was tested in 2011 and was 1,000, which was high. Again, this is being retested in a few months.

Vitamin D, 25-OH, D2 <4 (did not list a range, but said see note, which I didn't have... have no idea what this means)

Vitamin D, 25-OH, Total 35 (range 30-100)

Vitamins D, 25-OH, D3 35 (did not list a range, said to see note, but didn't have a note)

On my next labs I requested the following:

Ferritin

TPOA

Thyroid Glob AB

TSI

TSH

Free T4

Total T3

CBC wuth Diff

Hepatic Function

I had to personally ask for Ferritin because I've never had it tested and for the antibody tests.

I spoke with my Dr. regarding LDN (low dose Naltrxone) because I heard from a friend that her friend cured her Graves disease after 30 years by going on LDN and Lithium for a Graves disease study. My Dr. nixed it right away and said it will not work for antibodies. She said my labs look amazing and she wants me to decrease my methimazole from 2.5mgs a day, to just taking it Monday, Wednesday and Thursday. She said to keep my eyes open for any symptoms. My only option at this point is decreasing my methimazole, looking out for symptoms of graves, but deal with my high antibodies. I, in my gut, feel like my high antibodies is what is causing me most of my problems. I don't have the typical graves symptoms anymore because I believe my TSH is starting to normalize, but my antibodies are through the roof, which may explain my vision symptoms, trails, after images, ect. She even told me my recent bout with migraines had nothing to do with my thyroid. This is a well known thyroid institute in FL. The head Dr. answers questions on a well known MD website.

Since my TSH is balancing, my main goal is to lower my antibodies. Does selenium help with graves and TPOA antibodies?

I asked my Dr. how I can get my antibodies down and she said there was no way to. I will have them forever. Doesn't LDN help with antibodies?

How do my labs look?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I looked into the LDN when I was first diagnosed but have forgotten everything I learned. lol Needless to say, I'm not sure of whether or not it targets the antibodies. There is however a new study out that looks promising. I linked to it here: http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=7546

Anatabine is currently available as an ingredient in a product called Anatabloc. It can be found both via Google and on Amazon.com. It's somewhat expensive, just shy of $100.00 for a 30+ day supply, but might be worth it if it works.


----------

